# Unexpected Losses



## slm622 (Sep 3, 2013)

I returned home from work as I do nearly every day to find one of my hens that I incubated and hatched myself, Has dissappeared. She's of egg laying age.. I've checked every nook and cranny in every tree and ditch. No signs of feathers or a struggle. The very next morning my rooster disappeared. Again no signs of foul play or feathers or deceased birds. Anyone have any ideas what could be happening to my birds.. has my hen found her a hide a hole and my rooster posted up with her?? Or do you think I have predators sneaking around while I am away.I have 10 other birds who don't seem to be started and haven't had any interruptions in laying..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Possible she went broody to go hatch a clutch of eggs in the bushes? or the neighbor bush? The rooster may be protecting her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Until you solve the mystery its best to leave them in a secured area when you're not around. If its a predator its learned of an easy meal. If its two legged, its found an easy way to acquire a flock.

You should be hearing something from the roo. Even in hang out mode they crow.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

It makes it harder to determine just what happened when they are allowed to free-range alone with nobody home. Guess that's the main reason I keep mine penned up until I can keep an eye on them and with the dog with them to keep watch over them. So many things can happen and all it takes is a moment. A predator could very well have picked up your hen and hauled her off then finding them to be an easy meal, came back for more. You won't always find feathers left behind. Maybe like robin said, the two are holed up somewhere protecting a nest of precious little eggs. Either way, I hope you find the answers soon. Nothing worse than simply not knowing.


----------



## slm622 (Sep 3, 2013)

My in laws are home on top the hill from my house, they watch over my property while I work. I have 4 Bassett hounds that are very protective over their chicken friends as well that's what puzzles me. Your right though& I would rather find them even if dead better than not knowing what happened to them at all

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

